# Thanks for Great Experience!



## blacker2411 (Nov 12, 2010)

I wanted to take some time and thank the folks at the Performance Center... I took delivery this week of my 2012 X5 and would highly recommend the experience to any/all who are purchasing a BMW. Thanks to Andy Van Cleef, Tommy Van Cleef, and Tom Long our driving in structors and my delivery specialist Derek Deyoung. 

BMW does everything first class from the pick up at the airport, driving experience, factory tour and delivery. 

The rain made the driving experience very interesting but it was great to push the X5 to limits I know I will never do in real life both on the track and off road. The skid pad was enlightening to see how the DSC makes the BMW handle and the M5 hot lap run was certainly the highlight after a wonderful lunch.


----------



## iwanna330cic (Feb 21, 2005)

It is a blast, isn't it! :thumbup:

Doug


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for your post! Glad you had a great time. Enjoy your new BMW X5!


----------

